# Extra Special Brewers 2016 Home Brew Competition



## Korev (18/3/16)

Full details of this years competition - Hop Hops and More Hops may be found on our new website 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Barry (4/5/16)

Just a bump for the comp. It is about the perfect time to start brewing those hoppy beers for the ESB comp. Autumn temperatures have finally arrived so most brewers should have good places to brew excellent IPA's. So start brewing.


----------



## Bribie G (4/5/16)

Barry: for those of us calculating postage costs: one bottle of each entry or two bottles?


Edit: No worries - one bottle (found it on the pdf)


----------



## Korev (14/5/16)

Bump - Just a reminder 5 weeks to go before entries close. 

Cheers
Peter


----------



## boonchu (16/5/16)

What date is judging on


----------



## Korev (17/5/16)

boonchu said:


> What date is judging on


Sat 25th June The competition is registered with BJCP - so points are on offer! Register your interest here to Steward or Judge. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1LFfIKZKvNQhGqqOcHEUBV9M4-MHqgtNXWrz4GTNT2hM/viewform?c=0&w=1

Cheers
Peter


----------



## boonchu (18/5/16)

Thanks mate


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/16)

Peter, are entries just kept at ambient temperature until a day or so before judging, or are they put immediately into cold storage on receipt?
Just thinking of bottle carbonation of later entries.

Cheers, Michael

edit spellinck


----------



## Korev (21/5/16)

Bribie G said:


> Peter, are entries just kept at ambient temperature until a day or so before judging, or are they put immediately into cold storage on receipt?
> Just thinking of bottle carbonation of later entries.
> 
> Cheers, Michael
> ...


Michael

The beers will not be kept in cold storage. The beers will be at ambient temps during transit, then as ales, will be stored at around 10 C prior to the comp.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/16)

Thanks, time to brew my last couple of entries ... gets whip out..


----------



## Dae Tripper (31/5/16)

My nightshift eyes can't seem to find the cost per entry... is it $5 each?


----------



## Barry (31/5/16)

Yes a good value $5.


----------



## shacked (3/6/16)

I've got a spare bottle of English IPA from the NSW case swap that I'll drop into peakhurst tomorrow (plus $5). First comp so not sure what to expect...


----------



## Mikedub (3/6/16)

shacked said:


> I've got a spare bottle of English IPA from the NSW case swap that I'll drop into peakhurst tomorrow (plus $5). First comp so not sure what to expect...


[SIZE=12pt]Shacked, from an ESB comp you can expect high quality judging, constructive feedback, expeditious results [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]and most of all love, lots of love [/SIZE]


----------



## barls (3/6/16)

Mikedub said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Shacked, from an ESB comp you can expect high quality judging, constructive feedback, expeditious results [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]and most of all love, lots of love [/SIZE]


but I'm not there this year so it could be a touch lower quality.


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/16)

Lower quality love?


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/16)

Entrants posting entries, don't forget the long weekend so you might be cutting it fine by posting the final week.


----------



## Mikedub (3/6/16)

Or 'Touch quality - Lower love'
Ok, now I'm freakin out


----------



## barls (3/6/16)

Mikedub said:


> Or 'Touch quality - Lower love'
> Ok, now I'm freakin out


only works if they have skimpy waitresses again


----------



## Mikedub (3/6/16)

May have to increase the entry fee (to clarify - the beer entry fee) to cover your suggestion Barl's,


----------



## Barry (3/6/16)

No, I am wearing jeans this year.


----------



## Colbatt (4/6/16)

Suggest you do your electronic entry first - otherwise it's hard to get the Group No. for your entry correct (well at least that was my experience!)
Four entries on their way (a bit of a leap of faith here as I only bottled 3 of them today)


----------



## Barry (5/6/16)

I still have to dry hop two entries, they will be fresh.


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/16)

I'm filling out the entry sheet and bottle labels for posting off today. 
On the paper entry form two examples are listed. 

Checking against the pretty chart on the comp website, 

B1 8c Extra Special Bitter no worries
B13 21B Black IPA ... where do you get the 13 from?

Edit, 
Also if, for example I have entered two Extra Special Bitters how do I know which one scored what?


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/16)

Had to head to the post to avoid the long weekend.

So I just labelled them in the format of (not necessarily entering this style) 

B1 8c Extra Special Bitter
B2 8c Extra Special Bitter

2 different entries in the style.

Cheers


----------



## Korev (10/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Had to head to the post to avoid the long weekend.
> 
> So I just labelled them in the format of (not necessarily entering this style)
> 
> ...


Hi Bribie,

You don't seem to have completed the online entry form, which was designed to cater for differentiating 2 entries of the same style - to aid in administration this form is also needed to be completed this year, See

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mhdED2rSW5ELuE0ds8-TOtpk96SPDjoDL12Vbd7Y7b0/viewform?c=0&w=1

Cheers
P1


----------



## Korev (10/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> I'm filling out the entry sheet and bottle labels for posting off today.
> On the paper entry form two examples are listed.
> 
> Checking against the pretty chart on the comp website,
> ...



See answer to my previous post - the online entry form has the specific Group and entry number details.

Cheers
P1


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/16)

Aha, submitted the online form a couple of days ago, I'll have another go.


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/16)

Submitted again, hope it gets through this time. When I did the first online form it thanked me and all good, so don't know what happened there.

Sorry to be a PITA. Can I PM or email someone to edit my paper form to correspond with the online form - when it arrives with the bottles - as they are now out of whack with each other?


----------



## Korev (11/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Submitted again, hope it gets through this time. When I did the first online form it thanked me and all good, so don't know what happened there.
> 
> Sorry to be a PITA. Can I PM or email someone to edit my paper form to correspond with the online form - when it arrives with the bottles - as they are now out of whack with each other?


Just rechecked, you did indeed submit your form. I was confused by you using your real name!!
You just did I will fix up your paper form to suit your second form entry.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Bribie G (13/6/16)

Thanks Peter, as said in the Email, competition entry forms always seem to do my head in :lol:


Cheers
Michael


----------



## Korev (26/6/16)

And the winners are http://prstemp.wix.com/esbcomp#!results/kyo34

Score sheets and certificates will be posted out this week.

Special thanks to all that judged and stewarded yesterday.

Next year will be BIG BEERS - a sneak preview of our 10th Anniversary Competition categories - it is likely to be Extra 'Double' Special Bitter, and BIG beers 7.5% ABV upwards, think about getting that Dopplebock, RIS, Barleywine, etc happening. Likely BJCP 2015 Categories are 9, 16C, 16D,17A, 17B, 17C, 17D, 20C, 21B Double IPA, 22A, 22B, 22C, 22D, 25B Super Saison, 25C, 26C, 26D Exact details will be posted in the next couple of months.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## welly2 (26/6/16)

Awesome, thanks for getting those results out so quickly Peter! And to everyone who took part in organising it! Great work!


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/16)

Thanks Peter, out of interest how did the Australian IPAs stack up, number of entries and range of scores?

Personally I was well pleased with my effort as a drinking beer and it would be great to see a style properly "formalised". Comps such as ESB being the perfect test bed for perfecting the style.

Edit: wouldn't it be great if the State competitions had an Aussie IPA entry, for evaluation, comments and suggestions only at this stage, and judged in the BJCP fashion, but not counting towards any competition wins or scores.


----------



## Korev (26/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Thanks Peter, out of interest how did the Australian IPAs stack up, number of entries and range of scores?
> 
> Personally I was well pleased with my effort as a drinking beer and it would be great to see a style properly "formalised". Comps such as ESB being the perfect test bed for perfecting the style.
> 
> Edit: wouldn't it be great if the State competitions had an Aussie IPA entry, for evaluation, comments and suggestions only at this stage, and judged in the BJCP fashion, but not counting towards any competition wins or scores.



There were 7 entries score range 17 - 39 with most in the 30s

P1


----------



## Dan K (26/6/16)

Thanks a bunch for the speedy turn around Peter! Pretty chuffed with my result, let's hope we can get the bloody hops!


----------



## welly2 (26/6/16)

Dan K said:


> Thanks a bunch for the speedy turn around Peter! Pretty chuffed with my result, let's hope we can get the bloody hops!


Likewise! First comp, first place in a category. Well pleased.


----------



## kaiserben (29/6/16)

My scoresheets arrived yesterday. I scored very well in my first attempt at brewing a style I still haven't quite grasped (Black IPA) and got good feedback that explained how I could have scored higher.


----------



## Mikedub (30/6/16)

Congrats Dan for the Red IPA, was excellent
Thanks Peter for another beautiful comp , (as in well executed, not the aesthetics of the personnel)

Good one Ian


----------



## MetalDan (1/7/16)

I'm pretty chuffed with the 1st place I got for my Best Bitter, although I have no delusions of grandeur with my skills (my all grain ESB did average).

My winning Best Bitter was just a fresh wort kit from the Brew Shop, fermented in a no chill cube in my bar fridge. Now to see if my AG skills can improve haha..


----------



## coloneldom (1/7/16)

Hey Peter,

Thanks very much for organising/running/scoring this comp, along with those who helped. This was my first competition entry and it was great to get some very detailed and helpful feedback on my beer from experienced judges, I wish you had these comps more often!! 

Cheers!


----------

